# Bouche à oreille



## evalvarez

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!

Voilà j'ai un petit problème, je ne sais pas comment traduire de "bouche à oreille" en italien!

Un petite idée?

À bientôt


----------



## Pictsac

Bonsoir evalvarez,
Ça veut dire quoi en français s'ils te plait?

Je crois que l'explication est la plus simple, exactement comme en français 

"La conoscenza doveva quindi essere trasmessa da bocca a orecchio..."
http://www.magnanelli.it/YogaInOccidente/01_CordeschiDaBoccaAOrecchio.htm


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que _« *de* bouche à oreille »_ et _« *le* bouche à l’oreille »_ ont des significations différentes.
Exemple :
_1 - La transmission du savoir se fait_ « _de vive voix_, *de*_ bouche à oreille »_ 
Dans ce cas on peut probablement traduire par « _da viva voce, da bocca a orecchio »_ 

_2 - Ce produit est connu par_ « *le*_ bouche à oreille_ », _sans aucune publicité_ 
La je ne sais pas ce qu’il faut utiliser ?
Il faudrait connaître le contexte.


----------



## Necsus

In italiano si direbbe piuttosto 'di bocca in bocca', o 'per (il) passaparola', ma come giustamente sottolinea Corsicum, è indispensabile conoscere il contesto.


----------



## Corsicum

Attention mon explication précédente serait en partie erronée :

Effectivement attention au contexte, en Français les différentes significations seraient les suivantes :
_De_ _bouche à oreille_ signifie «secrètement, confidentiellement».
_Le bouche à oreille_, qui désigne «ce qui se transmet directement d’une personne à l’autre, par la parole».
_De bouche en bouche_, elle veut dire «indirectement».
http://blogues.cyberpresse.ca/amoureuxdufrancais/?p=70218359
_Di bocca in bocca_, / _de bouche en bouche_
http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Paysage_de_foule?match=it
_Di bocca in bocca_,_ Da finestra a finestra_, _da bottega a bottega, di porta in porta _
Don Quichotte :
_« Puisque tu veux, cruelle, que l’on publie de bouche en bouche et de pays en pays »_
_« Poichè brami, o crudele, che vada di bocca in bocca e d'uno in altro paese »_
http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Don_Quichotte,_Premi%C3%A8re_partie_:_Chapitre_XIV?match=it


----------



## Pictsac

Bellissima spiegazione, è servita anche a me.

merci Corsicum!


----------



## evalvarez

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

